# WLAN Bridge



## dadom110 (11. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes wird hier versucht, endet jedoch leider nicht im Erfolg:

Ganz Allgemein:

DSL > WLAN ROUTER > WLAN ROUTER > KABEL

Ich habe einen DSL Anschluss der an einem WLAN Router hängt, diese WLAN versuche ich jetzt mit einer Bridge an einer anderen Stelle zu erweitern.

Folgenden beiden Geräte sind im Einsatz:
Bestehendes Gerät: 	Belkin : F5D7230-4
IP: 192.168.2.1, aktiviertes DHCP
WAN: über PPOE
WLAN:  mit SSID und WEP

die angeschlossenen Clienten (WLAN oder Kabel)  natürlich ohne Problem.

Jetzt kommt Gerät 2 dazu mit folgender Einstellung bin ich bisher am weitesten:
TP-Link TL-WR340GD
IP: 192.168.1.1, aktiviertes DHCP, mit Gateway auf den 192.168.2.1
WLAN: exakt dieselben Einstellungen wie oben + "Bridge Mode" wo ich die MAC des anderen Routers eingetragen habe

Ergebnis: Ich kann von Netzwerk 2, beide Router anpingen (sowohl 192.168.2.1 als auch 192.168.1.1), leider wars das. Ich kann weder ins Internet, noch andere Clienten im Netzwerk 1 anpingen außer den Router selber. Muss ich da noch irgendwelche Forwarding Einstellungen machen, oder liege ich da völlig falsch? Hatte im zweiten Router beim ersten Versuch die IP im selben Bereich definiert (sah im Clienten da so aus: IP > 192.168.2.201, Gateway: 192.168.2.1 (ROUTER 1), DHCP > 192.168.2.200, (ROUTER 2), DNS > 192.168.2.1 und 192.168.2.200) damit hatte ich leider 0 Erfolgserlebnis  

Grüße
Dom


----------

